# Suggestions to replace ball chasing game ??



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

Unfortunately our Jazzy has torn her ACL in her RR leg







.

Vet says she can NEVER play ball again, but we should be able to get back to her normal walking schedule after a period of R & R for the leg to heal up.

The problem is, she LIVES to play with that ball & is devistated (as am I) that she no longer gets her 2x daily ball toss in the yard.

Sooo, I'm not sure where to go next & what sort of activity I can redirect her interest & energy toward. Has to be something that does not involve running or jumping.

Any thoughts & suggestions are appreciated !!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Swimming? Can she do that? She can still play with a water kong.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh no! thats awful!
Can you get her a treadmill?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am not sure why your Vet said that. My male who is a big dog (110 lbs) ruptured his ACL and had surgery on his first birthday. We were very strict with the rehab after surgery and then I waited nine months from surgery before I let him play with one of our females. He plays ball all the time also. We use basketballs or soccer balls that they have deflated and you learn to toss it instead of throwing. My guy still jumps up to grab the ball, but it isn't an air Jordan, He just jumps up and grabs it out of the air at about 4 - 5 ft and yes he lands on his back legs first. He will be 6 years post surgery, he hasn't re-injured his leg or blown the other knee out.

I think getting really good rehab and easing into harder work/play is the key. On playing ball we started with just one or two little tosses and worked our way up from there. 

My Vet said do the rehab, do the stretching exercises, do lots of walking on dirt to build the knee back up again, LOL swimming wasn't an option in Wisconsin in December and no Rehab places closer than 3 hour drive.

Val


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Most ACL injuries that I hear about are from dogs turning or spinning on their back legs at high speeds.

When I throw the ball for my guys I make SURE it lands WAAAY out in front of them. That way they run up to it and grab it and when they are turning around they are already slowed WAY down.

Swimming would be my first suggestion.


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

The issue there is her age, she is 9 & by the time she got out of rehab & built up the scar tissue she'd be 10. At this time its not a complete tear in her leg, so we're hoping to avoid surgery if we can. She also has some weakness in her front joints (they are "clicky") that the ball playing seemed to be agrivating as well - sigh.

Swimming & treadmill are good thoughts for excersize, but I'd like to find something more interactive we could do togeather. The ball has been kind of a bonding thing between us (was always her "private time" with just me) + it was kinda her job as well.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Have you tried teaching her tracking? It is a low impact excercise that really tires out the brain. When dogs track they are processing the scent and that can really tire some dogs out. A lot of dogs like to track and find the jackpot(s)s. You don't have to try for competition, just a fun thing to try. 

When you start put a small treat in every foot step.

Val


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Mind games... you'll find that will thrill her and wear her out.

Hide the ball and then ask her to find it.

Teach her to stay while you go and hide the ball.

use the ball to teach her any number of things.

She gets the ball as a reward and your attention too.

That's what's important


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Swimming is bonding. It would actually be very similar to playing ball. Do you have access to a pool?


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerHave you tried teaching her tracking? It is a low impact excercise that really tires out the brain. When dogs track they are processing the scent and that can really tire some dogs out. A lot of dogs like to track and find the jackpot(s)s. You don't have to try for competition, just a fun thing to try.
> 
> When you start put a small treat in every foot step.
> 
> Val


That sounds like something she would enjoy - thanks Val !!



> Originally Posted By: zypMind games... you'll find that will thrill her and wear her out.
> Hide the ball and then ask her to find it.
> Teach her to stay while you go and hide the ball.
> use the ball to teach her any number of things.
> ...


Excellent suggestion Ann & something I can start on right away while she is healing up !




> Originally Posted By: Jax08Swimming is bonding. It would actually be very similar to playing ball. Do you have access to a pool?


Unfortunately I do not have access to a pool.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Check w/local pet trainers, pet shops, any place pet related and your yellow pages and internet searches. I found a trainer here that has a pool for dogs where you can take your dog for either a 20min or 50min session. If you have one close by a vet training hospital might also be able to give you some places where there's a pool. You live in FL, check w/local hotels that have pools, one of them might allow dogs to use it.


----------

